# Cancelled



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Cancelled as the Maggie Teyte video (my personal favourite) is not available in the US.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry the Teyte wasn't availble. I enjoyed both of the other versions but found Souzay to have more dynamics. Both had really beautiful voices.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Chanson Triste (Song of Sorrow) : Maggie Teyte with Gerald Moore at the Piano : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Performer: Maggie Teyte with Gerald Moore at the PianoWriter: Jean Lahor; Henri DuparcSoprano; In French; Recorded in Europe.Digitized at 78 revolutions per...



archive.org













CHANSON TRISTE : MAGGIE TEYTE : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Performer: MAGGIE TEYTE; Gerald MooreWriter: Labor; DuparcSoprano; Piano accomp. by.Digitized at 78 revolutions per minute. Four stylii were used to transfer...



archive.org













Chanson Triste (Song of Sorrow); L'Heure Exquise (The Enchanted Hour); Psyche; Offrande (The Offering) : Maggie Teyte : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Performer: Maggie Teyte; Gerald MooreWriter: Jean Lahor; Henri Duparc; Paul Verlaine; Reynaldo Hahn; Corneille; Emile PaladilheSoprano; at the Piano; Recorded...



archive.org





The third link (1942) has the best quality audio and is indeed available in the US (and should be elsewhere also)

She has a beautiful voice and she certainly looks as if she has talent... 

And so... plus one for Teyte...


----------

